# ISO cheap/fast/easy way to get fat into my diet?



## MERTON (Mar 4, 2007)

i'm about 40-60% below the daily value right now. 

milk is out. it's too expensive.

i was thinking butter or mayonase might do it... do you have any better ideas?


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 4, 2007)

a good idea would be to have a balance of saturated, monounsatured, and polyunsatured fats.  My favorite fat sources are nuts -- espcially natural peanut and almond butter.  Olive oil and flax-seed oil are good choices, as well.  Pick up some fish-oil caps while you're at it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

Merton..

Just curious...why is it that you are so low on fat intake?


----------



## MERTON (Mar 4, 2007)

because i eat...

2 bananas
1 sweet potato
1 cup of oatmeal
1 bag of ramen noodles
2 tsp of cod liver oil 
2 ounces of whey
1 cup of rice
1/4 of 12" cake of cornbread
1 can of beans
23oz of generic V8
vitamins

and that's it, every day. there's plenty of calories there... but not enough fat.


i'm trying to eat in a way that is good for me and my joints (every time i start cycling my knees start hurting... i'm getting into olympic style lifting and i'd rather my knees not hurt.... and i also need to lose 30lbs because i'm over weight... so i can't stop cycling...  and i really don't think i'm meant to be in the super heavy class. the heavy class ends at 231lbs. i'm currently 224lbs. i would probably be about 195-205lbs if i weren't fat.)


----------



## redkitty (Mar 4, 2007)

Add ground flax seed to the oatmeal every morning.  I use 2 tablespoons in mine.

Avocado's are a source of good fat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 4, 2007)

Well not being a nutritionist I cannot advise you other than to say that any type of Nut, seeds, etc.are high in fats...but also loaded with calories! I would think a low calorie, well balanced diet, that include a variety of foods plus exercise..walking, cycling, etc. to get down to your desired weight level would be the best course of action. Then move toward your power lifting goals...
Hope this helps somewhat...and good luck!


----------



## americanwit (Mar 4, 2007)

Nuts are a very good source of fat.


----------



## MJ (Mar 4, 2007)

As others have posted, flaxseed and nuts are great for what you are looking for.


			
				MERTON said:
			
		

> i'm trying to eat in a way that is good for me and my joints (every time i start cycling my knees start hurting... i'm getting into olympic style lifting and i'd rather my knees not hurt.... and i also need to lose 30lbs because i'm over weight... so i can't stop cycling... and i really don't think i'm meant to be in the super heavy class. the heavy class ends at 231lbs. i'm currently 224lbs. i would probably be about 195-205lbs if i weren't fat.)


If you are interested, I know of another really good site with great folks that could also give you some excellent advice. I highly recommend checking out this community (yes - we are related).

Discuss Fitness - Fitness & Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like a case for bacon!


----------



## IainDaniel (Mar 4, 2007)

Nuts/nut butters are great...

But your diet looks very low cal. to the point of starving yourself.


----------



## hookied_up (Mar 4, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Sounds like a case for bacon!


 
QFT- and dont forget lots and lots of pan gravy!


----------



## MERTON (Mar 4, 2007)

um... all that equals up to at least 3000 calories per day. i'm not cutting anymore from my diet. i'm slowly losing weight and i do still need to gain muscle.

that should be 1 1/3 cup of rice... that alone is 800 calories.


----------



## tdejarnette (Mar 4, 2007)

Aren't you getting more than enough fat from the cod liver oil?

Calories and nutrients: Fish oil, cod liver


----------



## Poutine (Mar 5, 2007)

MERTON said:
			
		

> because i eat...
> 
> 2 bananas
> 1 sweet potato
> ...


Why do you eat the same thing every day?
Almost (why do you eat ramen noodles and cornbread?) everything sounds healthy but not very balanced and very carb heavy. Where are the fruits? I see you are drinking V8 but you should be eating a variety of vegetables. And how are these foods prepared?


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Merton, are you training for lifting at a centre? I presume so. Did you devise your diet yourself or with an adviser? If you are training at a centre, you might find they have a dietician or nutritionist who could give you some personalised advice.

I couldn't possibly keep up your diet for more than about three days. I'd start to go mad at the idea of an apple or a raw carrot ! Anything with a bit of crunch to it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 5, 2007)

If you are in training for "Olympic Style" power lifting ... your diet is totally insufficient (IMHO) for building muscle mass - it lacks the necessary proteins for muscle repair and growth during the "recovery/post exercise" phase. 

You're a college student, right? Talk to your coach, or conditioning coach, and ask them for a referrel to a sports nutritionists and get a menu designed to help you achieve your goals - the difference between weight, girth, and % body fat - they are not the same!


----------



## carolelaine (Mar 5, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't start eating butter.  It's as expensive as milk anyway. You need to get with someone about your diet. There are sodium, fiber and vitimin issues with your current one.  If you don't care what anything tastes like (I think you said that in another thread) powdered whole milk is inexpensive and has fat and some vitamins.  Peanut butter would be another good choice.


----------



## Caine (Mar 6, 2007)

As a certified sports nutritionist, I must admit that is the WORST example of a diet I have ever seen or heard. Was it designed for you by a state, or a federal, prison cafeteria worker?

You should be balancing your daily intake with, depending on whether you are striving for muscle development (40% protein, 30% complex carbs, 30% fat, with less than 10% of that saturated) or for endurance (40% to 60% complex carbs, 20% to 30% protein, and 20% to 30% fat, with, again, less than 10% saturated), lean meats, whole grains, low fat dairy products, lots of fresh or frozen fruits and vegetables, and mono- or unsaturated oils. 

When it comes time to choose your carbohydrates, select whole grain breads over white, brown rice over white, whole wheat or mixed whole grain macaroni over white, and sweet potatoes over white. Do you see the theme here?  White is NOT GOOD!

BTW, peas and corn, should not be considered, dietarily, as vegetables. They should be under the carbohydrate heading.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

I would have thought the easiest way to get fat into your diet would be to start loving food! Then, although you might have to put more effort into keeping tabs of nutritional requirements you will be genuinely enjoying your food which will make eating the necessary fats easier and improve your quality of life.

I was under the impression to be really healthy the variety in our diet should be as broad as possible (although obviously I am not talking E numbers!).


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 6, 2007)

Good advice, Caine.  As a personal trainer, I've been able to get my clients to lose fat and gain muscle with a higher percentage of calories coming from fats as opposed to carbs.  I like them to eat 1.5-2.0g of protein per lb. of bodyweight.  I pick key times to include carbohydrates, such as post-workout and in the first meal of the day, and take of the rest of the slack with fats.  
JM.02


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 6, 2007)

nuts, fish (tuna salmon...even canned) cottage cheese or cheeses in general, refried beans every now and  then with your rice, avacado or guacamole, red meat once in a while.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 15, 2008)

MERTON............are you the same MERTON that used to post over at BikeForums???


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 15, 2008)

tdejarnette said:


> Aren't you getting more than enough fat from the cod liver oil?
> 
> Calories and nutrients: Fish oil, cod liver



That link shows results for 100 tsp. of cod liver oil; Merton said he is taking 2 tsp. which is 9 grams or 14% of the Percent Daily Value.


----------



## luvs (Jul 15, 2008)

metron, a nutritionist would be great fer you. some insurances cover costs.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

I was just going to say a bag of Doritos would do the trick....


----------



## princieprakash (Jul 16, 2008)

*what can be a good diet to increase muscle.*

I have joined the gym. Just to pump up my muscles and to give my body a good and a perfect shape.
But i dont understand like what kind of food can be better in now a days for me.
as i am taking the extra suppliants for my body so that i can grow my weight soon. and i have included, bread, meat, chicken, eggs, heavy milk enriched products in my diet too. 
else then that.
can anyone suggest me about what is the next good supplement i can add to my food menu.
to get the better results as soon as possible


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I was just going to say a bag of Doritos would do the trick....


 
i was gonna say that too. How about a dollar double cheeseburger from McD´s

seriously though look at soy beans. they contain about 30 percent fats from oils PLUS theyre loaded with proteins. In fact...they are the only member of the bean/legume family to contain all nine essential amino acids used to form proteins.


----------



## gadzooks (Jul 17, 2008)

Careful with the soy, please. I have been a body builder, and soy contains phytoestrogen. It will cause one to retain a layer of subcutaneous fat, reduce the proportional amount of testosterone in one's body, often resulting in what body builders refer to as "b*tch t*ts." Fish, skinless chicken, fish, skinless turkey and fish. Eggs, whey. Small, frequent meals. Raw coconut oil for energy. It is a medium chain triglyceride, which means it converts in the portal of the liver, and the fat never enters arteries as fat. No plaque, and it cannot be stored as fat, only burned for energy.


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 17, 2008)

i didnt know that about the soy! But are saying if i want my girls..things..to get bigger i should start feeding it to her? LOL!  I kid though...


----------

